

Please fix this, PG. - ecto
http://i.imgur.com/cuXza.jpg

======
benkant
At a guess I'd say that's what happens when you click 'more' on a page that's
too old for 'more' to mean anything in that context.

~~~
memetichazard
I run into that quite a bit. It generally happens when you sit on a page for a
long time - somewhere between half an hour and an hour, I'd guess.

How should this to be fixed (if it does)? 5 second timer on the
'Unknown/Expired Link' page that redirects to the front page?

~~~
smokestack
If you can reasonably predict when the list will expire, removing the "more"
link from the DOM (replacing it with a notification to go back to the first
page) would remove some of the inconvenience. There are probably a few better
ways to deal with it, I just don't understand why the problem needs to exist
to begin with. The same problem exists on Reddit incidentally.

------
thrawn
pretty sure this is to slow/stop crawlers.

~~~
mooism2
No, it's because the "More" links are implemented with closures, which then
get garbage collected after a while.

